# PDF - 3 Dateien zu 1ner machen



## Clonemaster (18. August 2010)

moin ! 

Meine Tante hat ne Rechnung, 3 Seiten in jeweils einer Datei.
Somit hat sie 3 PDF Dateien die aber nun zu 1ner PDF Datei 
werden sollen. 

Wie stellt man das am besten an? 
Aus einem ähnlichem Thread werd ich nicht schlau,
da wurde ein Link gepostet, der funzt anscheinend nicht
richtig..


MfG Clonemaster


----------



## kelevra (18. August 2010)

Hier findest du was du brauchst.


----------



## dot (18. August 2010)

FreePDF und dann PDF Dateien vereinen.


----------



## Clonemaster (18. August 2010)

thx, auf google hab ich natürlich auch schon gesucht, aber nix gefunden.

vielen dank !


----------



## kelevra (18. August 2010)

Ja google ist da manchmal etwas eigensinnig. Ein Suchwort mehr oder weniger ändert teilweise das Ergebnis drastisch.

Mein Link war auch eher als kleiner Joke gemeint.

btt: FreePDFXP ist schon sehr zu empfehlen, freeware und leitet seinen Dienst (auch unter win7).


----------

